# Freilauf entfernen ? Welches Werkzeug?



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich brauche dringendsschnell eine antwort! da mir nun mein freilauf kaputt gegangen ist, hol ich mir sofort nen ganz neuen antrieb mit vorderfreilauf! ich habe da an die 221Pro Kurbel gedacht + 12Zahn Starritzel(das von echo weil es 3billiger sind und bestimmt sowieso das gleiche ist ^^) und nen ACS ! meine frage nun ist ob ich dazu auch dieses werkzeug brauche oder ob man das auch irgendwie anders machen kann ohne dieses werkzeug, ich meine dieses http://www.trialmarkt.net/media/abzieher.JPG ! finde 12 oda so dafür ganz schön happich!!! brauch man es nun oder kann man den freilauf auch anders festziehen ? oder was man damit macht ^^

mfg. Fabian
ps. bin dankbar für jede antwort !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koxxrider (29. Mai 2006)

zum anziehen braust du so ein Ding auf gar keinen Fall, nur von Hand andrehen und der Rest zieht sich beim reintreten von alleine fest. Aber zum abdrehen bräuchtest du das Werkzeug auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2006)

doppelpost...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2006)

hallo, da der freilauf der im moment drauf ist, eh im AR*** ist, kann der ruhig auf brutaleweise abgemacht werden, habe mal gehört das das hier manche im forum gemacht haben! nur wie ? und das ritzel hinten kann man eifnach so drauf schrauben ???


----------



## misanthropia (29. Mai 2006)

das hintere ritzel drehst du so drauf wie den Freilauf auch. reicht einfach nur handfest, der rest ergibt sich beim reintreten.

die frage wie du den Fraiauf abbekommst wurde milliardefach gestellt, unter anderem auch von mir. Spann den Frailauf in deen Schrauibstock ein, zerquetsche ihn oder drehe ihn so fest, dass er sich nicht dreht (du musst den außenring abmachen oder ihn eben per schraiubstock zertrümmern) und dann drehst du das Rad oder die Kurbel wenn du vor dem Freilauf stehst gegen den uhrzeigersinn ab. fertig.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (29. Mai 2006)

ok, ich werde dann wohl die zertrümmermethode nehmen  aber da ich gerade gemerkt habe das der laden nun 5tage zu hat wo ich die kurbeln geholt habe! haha, ich dreh bald durch! aber trotzdem danke für die antworten !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo, also da ich zu geizig bin 12für so en werkzeug auszugeben was man jedes jahrhundert einmal braucht, will ich es mit der flex machen, habs auch schon probiert, aber war bis jetzt nicht so der erfolg! heir ein paar bilder(leider nur handy qualität)














wie macht ihr das denn genau ?
schonmal danke im vorraus 

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

flex klingt ziemlich russisch. Ich würde das ganze Rad in den Schraubstock spannen, und dann richtig kräftig drehen. Solltest du das nicht allein schaffen, ziehst du dir einfach einen Freund zu rate. Und ihr gebt mal alles. Passt aber dabei auf, das ihr auch in die richtige Richtung dreht. Papa hilft bestimmt auch gerne.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2006)

was soll ich denn da drehen ? also mein freilauf ist so kaputt, das ich ihn in beide richtungen drehen kann^^


----------



## Lanoss (30. Mai 2006)

Es gibt Werkstätten die solches Werkzeug haben *KLUGSCH E I S S Modus OFF*
Ne echt mal, wenn man da freundlich fragt kann man sich das bestimmt mal schnell ausleihen.

ab ich immer so gemacht bis ich mein eigenes Werkzeug zusammen hatte.


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

ich arbeite selbst im fahrradladen, und da macht man das mal schnell, und du legst den mal was in die kaffeekasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite selbst im fahrradladen, und da macht man das mal schnell, und du legst den mal was in die kaffeekasse



genau so läufts bei uns im laden auch. und wenn du ganz geizig bist sagste bloß danke und kommst mal wieder um was zu kaufen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2006)

supa, also da ich die hoffnung in die fahrradläden hier in düsseldorf verloren habe, probier ich alles serber  hat bis jetzt auch immer geklappt ^^ 
weiss es denn sonst niemand wie ich den abkriege ???

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. Mai 2006)

Ham eigentlich stink normale Fahrradläden son Teil ?


----------



## misanthropia (30. Mai 2006)

jo, acs oder shimano solltest du in jedem Fahrradladen bekommen DER allerdings BMX Teile führt. White Industries Eno und sowas ist dann schon über fachhändler zu bestellen


----------



## misanthropia (30. Mai 2006)

moppel kopp--- warum, startest du dann den vorherigen thread wenn du das sowieso nicht tust was man dir vorgeschlagen hat? mach das so wie ich dir das beschrieben habe und jeder andere dir das auch beschriebenn hätte. es ist klar dass er sich in beide richtungen dreht, darum quetscht du das Ritzel so lange ein, bis sich der Freilauf eben nicht mehr dehen kann. und wenn du unbedingt flexen möchtest dann flex das Ritzel ab, hol das innenleben raus und klemm alles direkt am innenring ein und dreh. fertig. 
p.s.: ich beezweifle sowieso dass die Ritzelabzieher was taugen.  habe da schlechte erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

ihr habt alle sowieso komische probleme. Aber das ist ja nicht mein Bier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. Mai 2006)

wie man das macht?:ladentür auf,felge auf die arbeitfläche knallen und so nen typ mit dem ladenlogo aufm rücken beauftragen dir den ritzel ab zunehmen,werkzeug kaufen,erklären lassen,rausgehn,ladentür zu,in rad einbauen,in die pedale treten,knacks hören,überall ritzelteile liegn sehn und gelächter ertragen.................ne jetzt echt:wie die anderen schon sagten,wenn du um hilfe bittest sollltet du die auch annehmen


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2006)

du musst echt jeden fahrradladen abklappern, den von nichts kommt auch nichts. allerding kann es auch sein, das die fahrradläden im westen alles bissl langsammer machen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Mai 2006)

na hör mal    hab den nun ab bekommen mit hammer und flex, morgen gibts auc noch bilder, man war das ein kampf  aber immerhin 12 gespart  

mfg. Fabian


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2006)

du kunde. lieber geb ich 10 â¬ aus, als an meinem rad rumzuschrauben, die felgen ausgeschloÃen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Mai 2006)

???? schaffst dus wegen jeden platten in den laden oder was?


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2006)

hey alex, fit für bärlün?


----------



## HeavyMetal (31. Mai 2006)

hoff ich doch  aber auch ja nich den zug verpassen, sonst wirds für uns wieder so teuer!!


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Juni 2006)

nene, ich bin ein pünktlicher mensch


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (1. Juni 2006)

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch vor ner Woche.
Habs bei mir im Laden erstma mit nem Durchschlag versucht,aber das Teil war so hammers fest.Naja dann musst ich den Abzieher anstecken,mit ner Gewindestange,paa Unterlegscheiben und 2 Muttern kontern.(Wer auch Zweiradmechaniker von euch is ,kennt bestimmt den Trick mit dem langen Hebel und dem spitzen Winkel)


----------

